# Deixa or deixe



## WannaBFluent

Bom dia,

I have see the following text on the Internet :

*Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral*.

But Is it correct, is it *Deixe *or *Deixa*, and why?
And how would you translate this sentence?

For the context, some guy is telling a story to his friends, and one of his friends says :
*- Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral*.
Then another one says :
- *Se eu pudesse fazer algumas críticas construtivas nunca houve qualquer perigo real. Digo, o garoto de entregas tem uns 30 super-poderes.*
Then the man who told the story says :
*É porque ele foi mordido por um super-homem radioativo!*

Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

_Deixe_ is the imperative of the _3rd person singular_ *(ele/ela/você) *_«Ei, você! Deixe disso e vá trabalhar!»
Deixa_ is the imperative of _2nd person singular_ *(tu) *_«Tu não aprendes mesmo! Deixa isso pra lá!»_
Both are correct, but Brazilians are known for mixing the 3rd and 2nd imperatives _all-the-time_…

_«Lemme put it this way: once I get outta here, I'm gonna have a brainwash.»
«If I'm allowed to some constructive criticism, I'd say there was never really such dangerous situation. I mean, the delivery boy has like 30 super powers.»
«It's because he was bitten by a radioactive superman!»_

Just so you have an idea of the meaning, I usually don't translate things here cause there are people who do it better lol


----------



## Carfer

WannaBFluent said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> I have see the following text on the Internet :
> 
> *Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral*.
> 
> But Is it correct, is it *Deixe *or *Deixa*, and why?
> And how would you translate this sentence?
> 
> For the context, some guy is telling a story to his friends, and one of his friends says :
> *- Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral*.
> Then another one says :
> - *Se eu pudesse fazer algumas críticas construtivas nunca houve qualquer perigo real. Digo, o garoto de entregas tem uns 30 super-poderes.*
> Then the man who told the story says :
> *É porque ele foi mordido por um super-homem radioativo!*
> 
> Obrigado.



WannaBFluent, just a small piece of advice, if I may. If you want to live up to your username, you'll have to get rid of that kind of awfully written texts. It lacks punctuation and, even I, a native, couldn't understand the meaning of such opaque sentences like '*Se eu pudesse fazer algumas críticas construtivas nunca houve qualquer perigo real' *were it not for guihenning's English translation (who, if I may again, is too modest)*.* It has nothing to do do with language variants or the way Brazilians say it (their way being, of course, entirely legitimate, that's not the point), it's just a deplorable text*. *No wonder you didn't understand it.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> '*Se eu pudesse fazer algumas críticas construtivas nunca houve qualquer perigo real'*


Eu traduzi no escuro. Demorei até me aperceber do que se quis dizer com tal frase mal pontuada e oca. Que é que tem a ver a falta de perigo com críticas?  Enfim…


----------



## WannaBFluent

Thanks for the explanations my brother!
And Carfer, actually, the text comes from subtitles of a serie called "Futurama", I watch it dublado in Brazilian Portuguese just to get used to the pronunciation! 

And I'll start learning it deeper as soon as I have fluent pronunciation when I have to read a Portuguese text because, at the moment, I still have some moments of hesitation to read correctly with the D pronunced as dj and things lik that!


----------



## Lucas Henrique

No Português do Brasil, "tu" (2ª pessoa do singular) caiu em desuso - foi substituído por "você" (3ª pessoa do singular).
Há ainda locais que falam "tu", especialmente no sul. Mas a maior parte das pessoas já não conjugam com "tu", inclusive muitos meios de comunicação.

Eu deixo...
Tu deix*as*... (desuso)
Ele deixa...
Ela deixa...
Você deixa...
Nós deixamos...
Vós deixais... (desuso)
Eles deixam...
Elas deixam...
Vocês deixam...

"deixa" é referente a "você" (3ª pessoa).

Meu inglês talvez não seja muito bom, mas acho que a tradução é algo +- assim:
*Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral = "*_Let me put it in this way: after I get away from here, I'll brainwash me._" (?)


----------



## guihenning

I would suggest you to don't bother too much about palatal D and T. Just pronounce them as they fit better to you. When you're more confident, soon these sounds will come more naturally. It's a recent change (40 years ago these sounds simply didn't exist***), so *they're still kinda irregular even in Brazil.* I started learning French a moth ago and I see where you're going with trying to get the pronunciation ahead before learning it deeper _(I watch an AirFrance video everyday and try to repeat it incessantly for hours, in order to improve my speech_), but in case of Portuguese I think there are more important (and harder) sounds than the palatal D and T. You'll see that during time certain sounds come more naturally as you progress. Keep going!

_*** To see the change, you can look up some old Volkswagen advertising on youtube from the '50s and '60s in Brazil, you'll notice the voiceover doesn't palatalize the Ds and Ts; as decades progress, the sound emerges _


----------



## xiskxisk

Lucas Henrique said:


> No Português do Brasil, "tu" (2ª pessoa do singular) caiu em desuso - foi substituído por "você" (3ª pessoa do singular).
> Há ainda locais que falam "tu", especialmente no sul. Mas a maior parte das pessoas já não conjugam com "tu", inclusive muitos meios de comunicação.
> 
> Eu deixo...
> Tu deixe... (desuso)
> Ele deixa...
> Ela deixa...
> Você deixa...
> Nós deixamos...
> Eles deixam...
> Elas deixam...
> Vocês deixam...
> 
> "deixa" é referente a "você" (3ª pessoa).
> 
> Meu inglês talvez não seja muito bom, mas acho que a tradução é algo +- assim:
> *Deixe eu colocar desta forma depois que eu sair daqui, farei lavagem cerebral = "*_Let me put it in this way: after I get away from here, I'll brainwash me._" (?)



Penso que te enganaste na 2.ª pessoa do singular, o correcto é:
Eu deixo
Tu deixas
Ele/ela/você deixa
Nós deixamos
Vós deixais
Eles/elas/vocês deixam


----------



## guihenning

Lucas Henrique said:


> No Português do Brasil, "tu" (2ª pessoa do singular) caiu em desuso - foi substituído por "você" (3ª pessoa do singular).
> Há ainda locais que falam "tu", especialmente no sul. Mas a maior parte das pessoas já não conjugam com "tu", inclusive muitos meios de comunicação.
> 
> Eu deixo...
> Tu deixe... (desuso)
> Ele deixa...
> Ela deixa...
> Você deixa...
> Nós deixamos...
> Eles deixam...
> Elas deixam...
> Vocês deixam...


Suas informações estão equivocadas. Formam-se os imperativos das segundas pessoas em português retirando-se o S final. Lembre-se que a dúvida original do fio era sobre o imperativo.
Tu deixa*s* > -S > *DEIXA* tu
Vós deixai*s* > -S > *DEIXAI* vós.

Os outros imperativos são formados pelo subjuntivo.
_Deixemos (nós)_. _Deixe (ele/você)_. _Deixem (vocês/eles)_, em oposição ao presente do indicativo «deixamos», «deixa» e «deixam», respectivamente.


----------



## Lucas Henrique

Sim, desculpa!
Realmente eu escrevi "tu deixas" errado. Não notei ao revisar meu texto.
Fiz a omissão de "vós" porque não é comum na fala, pelo menos em Minas Gerais.


----------



## guihenning

Não se preocupe com a [pessoa] «_Vós_», é arcaica e obsoleta no Brasil. Mas eu sempre incluo quando explico algo, porque creio que os estrangeiros também a aprendam, assim como nós (pelo menos eu aprendi) aprendemos na escola. Já o Tu não morreu nunca e nunca morrerá no Brasil. Sobrevive vigorosamente nos imperativos, no oblíquo _te,_ no carinhoso _contigo,_ etc… 

A propósito, seja bem-vindo ao fórum, Lucas!


----------



## WannaBFluent

What are the *tu *and the *vós *in Brazilian, because in the learning language books I am reading, they don't talk about them.

I can only read : *eu*, *você*, *ele*, *ela*, *nós*, *vocês*, *eles*, *elas*.



guihenning said:


> Não se preocupe com a [pessoa] «_Vós_», é arcaica e obsoleta no Brasil. Mas eu sempre incluo quando explico algo, porque creio que os estrangeiros também a aprendam, assim como nós (pelo menos eu aprendi) aprendemos na escola. Já o Tu não morreu nunca e nunca morrerá no Brasil. Sobrevive vigorosamente nos imperativos, no oblíquo _te,_ no carinhoso _contigo,_ etc…



So *tu *= *você*, and *vós *= *vocês *but maybe in a more formal/informal way (like usted/ustedes in Spanish for example)? but they are not used in colloquial Brazilian, if I understand what you said in Portuguese correctly 



guihenning said:


> I started learning French a moth ago and I see where you're going with trying to get the pronunciation ahead before learning it deeper _(I watch an AirFrance video everyday and try to repeat it incessantly for hours, in order to improve my speech_), but in case of Portuguese I think there are more important (and harder) sounds than the palatal D and T. You'll see that during time certain sounds come more naturally as you progress. Keep going!


It shouldn't be that hard for you to learn French. French and Portuguese are quite similar in the grammar. But do not hesitate to PM if you have some questions!
And I think they are funnier and more interesting videos in French to watch than an AirFrance one haha, learning is cool, but learning while having fun is better! 

The sound in itself of the palatal is easy to make for me, it's not the problem. In fact, I've learned the basics of several languages and I'm able to make several kind of sounds now, I know how to read Arabic, but also Pashto and some Persian languages like Kurmanci (more sounds), and I know Tamil too (lots of palatal and nasal sounds).
The problem is that when I want to read a text fast, I often pronounce some Ds before /i/ sounds as D, so I have to repeat, because it is not 'natural and normal' for me.
But it will come with time and practise.


----------



## guihenning

«Vós» is *never* used in Brazil for at least 100 years. It's obsolete. Archaic. _Unless you're catholic, then you can hear it every Sunday at the church._ (equals to Vous)
«Tu» is the second person, but we no longer use it, really. (equals to Tu in French). Instead of that, we switched to «_Você»_ that is a treatment pronoun, but the verbs go to the 3rd person. Tu fala*s *— Você fala. (both mean the same, only latter is used in Brazil).
So don't worry about Tu and Vós. Focus on Você and Vocês.

Você and Tu are only more or less formal than each other in Portugal, where Você equals to Vous in French when referring to one person.

_By the way, we tend to get offended if someone says we speak Brazilian haha. We are proud to be lusophone here. Variants here are usually known as *BP* (Brazilian Portuguese) and *EP* (European Portuguese)_


----------



## WannaBFluent

guihenning said:


> «Vós» is *never* used in Brazil for at least 100 years. It's obsolete. Archaic. _Unless you're catholic, then you can hear it every Sunday at the church._ (equals to Vous)
> «Tu» is the second person, but we no longer use it, really. (equals to Tu in French). Instead of that, we switched to «_Você»_ that is a treatment pronoun, but the verbs go to the 3rd person. Tu fala*s *— Você fala. (both mean the same, only latter is used in Brazil).
> 
> Você and Tu are only more or less formal than each other in Portugal, where Você equals to Vous in French when referring to one person.


Oh I'm starting to understand. It is like you, in Brazil, were speaking to others always in formal manner. And some European Portugueses say you are uneducated.. what a shame!

I have to admit that I felt quite confused when I saw someone who where speaking to a women just in front of him as : *a senhora*, while asking her what she wanted.
I felt like "wow, that is really strange to speak to someone just in front of you as if she wasn't even hearing you!" 
Then I understood that it was the correct way to speak in Brazil. But if you speak that way in France, they will think you are mocking them, because they will feel like you are considerating them as Kings or Queens, because it would be an extremely formal manner in French!


----------



## guihenning

Yes! In Brazil the formality of «Você» is completely lost. O senhor/senhora is more formal (same in Portugal), but nowadays that starts to be dangerous here, cause some people think you're calling them old if you treat as senhor/senhora.
Basically we are weirdos who treat each other formally all the time ; except here in the South, we still quite use «Tu».


----------



## guihenning

I also think it's quite funny when someone in French treat the other person as «vous». I mean… talking to one person using verbs in plural. Used to be the same in Portuguese 500 years ago


----------



## WannaBFluent

guihenning said:


> I also think it's quite funny when someone in French treat the other person as «vous». I mean… talking to one person using verbs in plural. Used to be the same in Portuguese 500 years ago


Hahaha, it's still common in France. When I speak to adults that I don't know personally, I use "vous". And if you use "tu" in a job interview for example, you can go back home, you won't get hired  it's an obligation to say "vous" in this kind of context.
There are even some rich people in France, that are often really arrogant  that use "vous" when they talk to their father and mother. But that sounds weird for the majority of the population.


----------



## guihenning

We both have more informal way to the first plural person, at least. (we are sooooo off-topic!)
_On travaille_ - A gente trabalha (informal)
_Nous travaillons_ - Nós trabalhamos (not formal, but less common to use «nós» in Brazil in relaxed speech)


----------



## Carfer

WannaBFluent said:


> Oh I'm starting to understand. It is like you, in Brazil, were speaking to others always in formal manner. And some European Portugueses say you are uneducated.. what a shame!
> 
> I have to admit that I felt quite confused when I saw someone who where speaking to a women just in front of him as : *a senhora*, while asking her what she wanted.
> I felt like "wow, that is really strange to speak to someone just in front of you as if she wasn't even hearing you!"
> Then I understood that it was the correct way to speak in Brazil. But if you speak that way in France, they will think you are mocking them, because they will feel like you are considerating them as Kings or Queens, because it would be an extremely formal manner in French!



Mas, se pensar melhor, verá que não é assim tão estranho nem tão exageradamente formal. É que em francês essa forma de tratamento como se falasse duma terceira pessoa também existe e também se usa. Imagine que alguém vai a um local público (uma loja, um hotel, uma clínica, o que quiser) e o/a recepcionista lhe diz '_Si Monsieur veut bien me suivre_' ou '_Si Madame veut bien se donner la peine_'. '_Monsieur_' e '_Madame_' não são aí terceiras pessoas? São. Claro, não tem artigo definido como em português, mas repare que tem um possessivo implícito no tratamento (_*Mon*sieur, *Ma*dame'), _o que desde logo o exclui, como é regra do francês. Nem por isso deixa também de parecer que o recepcionista se dirige ao cliente como se estivesse a falar de outrem. Que é bastante formal, é, mas daí a pensar que se está a falar com o rei...
É compreensível que em muitos lugares do Brasil onde o tratamento na terceira pessoa ('_você_') é comum e informal se recorra a expressões como '_o senhor/a senhora_' para elevar o nível de formalidade. Em Portugal, onde os usos são diferentes, a estratégia para diferenciar o nível de formalidade é outra. _'Você_' é um termo perigoso, como já muito temos discutido aqui no forum, porque, sendo à partida mais formal (e certamente mais formal do que no Brasil) pode não satisfazer o nível de formalidade que o interlocutor espera. _'O senhor/a senhora_', dependendo da circunstância, pode ser excessivamente formal. Recorremos então a uma forma mais neutra, uma espécie de '_passe-partout_' da formalidade que serve para qualquer situação e nunca nos deixa ficar mal. Usamos simplesmente a terceira pessoa verbal: '_Importa-se de me acompanhar/ vir comigo?', 'Quer fazer o favor de...?_' Ou seja, algo bastante parecido com o '_vous_' francês. No fim de contas não somos assim tão diferentes


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Mas, se pensar melhor, verá que não é assim tão estranho nem tão exageradamente formal. É que em francês essa forma de tratamento como se falasse duma terceira pessoa também existe e também se usa. Imagine que alguém vai a um local público (uma loja, um hotel, uma clínica, o que quiser) e o/a recepcionista lhe diz '_Si Monsieur veut bien me suivre_' ou '_Si Madame veut bien se donner la peine_'.



Ouve-se em hotéis cinco estrelas, mas nem sempre é tão formal assim. Posso dar como exemplo uma frase que se ouve no mercado ou na loja da esquina: _"Et qu'est-ce qu'elle veut, la petite dame ?" _


----------



## WannaBFluent

Carfer said:


> Mas, se pensar melhor, verá que não é assim tão estranho nem tão exageradamente formal. É que em francês essa forma de tratamento como se falasse duma terceira pessoa também existe e também se usa. Imagine que alguém vai a um local público (uma loja, um hotel, uma clínica, o que quiser) e o/a recepcionista lhe diz '_Si Monsieur veut bien me suivre_' ou '_Si Madame veut bien se donner la peine_'. '_Monsieur_' e '_Madame_' não são aí terceiras pessoas? São. Claro, não tem artigo definido como em português, mas repare que tem um possessivo implícito no tratamento (_*Mon*sieur, *Ma*dame'), _o que desde logo o exclui, como é regra do francês. Nem por isso deixa também de parecer que o recepcionista se dirige ao cliente como se estivesse a falar de outrem. Que é bastante formal, é, mas daí a pensar que se está a falar com o rei...


I did not understand everything, because I'm still a beginner in Portuguese (the only reason I understand some things is because I have a good level in Spanish). It is true that some people say '_Si Monsieur veut bien me suivre_' ou '_Si Madame veut bien se donner la peine_'. And I understood your argument about MONsieur, MAdame, and it can't be gainsaid. But, still, it is used in a very formal way as Nanon said, in 5 stars hotels! In Brasil, it is more common.


Nanon said:


> Ouve-se em hotéis cinco estrelas, mas nem sempre é tão formal assim. Posso dar como exemplo uma frase que se ouve no mercado ou na loja da esquina: _"Et qu'est-ce qu'elle veut, la petite dame ?"_


Yes, you are right but it is a mockery, not mean, but it's like a little joke, so the client feels good and relaxed.


----------



## Tony100000

guihenning said:


> O senhor/senhora is more formal (same in Portugal), but nowadays that starts to be dangerous here, cause some people think you're calling them old if you treat as senhor/senhora.


Também costumam dizer por aí que "o senhor" ou "a senhora" estão no céu? 



guihenning said:


> «Vós» is *never* used in Brazil for at least 100 years. It's obsolete. Archaic.


Eu acho a forma vós" lindíssima. Ainda bem que ainda temos pessoas a falá-la.



guihenning said:


> I mean… talking to one person using verbs in plural. Used to be the same in Portuguese 500 years ago


"Precisais de algo, meu senhor?" A forma real é belíssima.


----------



## Carfer

WannaBFluent said:


> I did not understand everything, because I'm still a beginner in Portuguese (the only reason I understand some things is because I have a good level in Spanish). It is true that some people say '_Si Monsieur veut bien me suivre_' ou '_Si Madame veut bien se donner la peine_'. And I understood your argument about MONsieur, MAdame, and it can't be gainsaid. But, still, it is used in a very formal way as Nanon said, in 5 stars hotels! In Brasil, it is more common.
> 
> Yes, you are right but it is a mockery, not mean, but it's like a little joke, so the client feels good and relaxed.



I'd say that having the client feeling good and relaxed is what formally addressing someone as '_o senhor/a senhor/o cavalheiro/Monsieur/Madame/la petite/madame_' is also aimed for . Some people like it easy and don't frown upon a '_la petite madame', _others don't. But whatever formal or nonchalant way you adopt you are still referring to your interlocutor as if she is someone else. The frequency of usage may be different from country to country, as it is a cultural thing and some cultures are more easy-going than others, but the fact remains that this way of addressing exists in many and disparate languages.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Yes, you are right Carfer. It would have been so amazing if the "vouvoiement" did not exist. Because, it creates a psychological distance between the speakers. That's why I try to never use it


----------



## guihenning

Tony100000 said:


> Também costumam dizer por aí que "o senhor" ou "a senhora" estão no céu?


Sim, comuníssimo que nos falem isso.



Tony100000 said:


> Eu acho a forma vós" lindíssima. Ainda bem que ainda temos pessoas a falá-la.


Eu também acho, pena que também agora já se começa a arcaizar em Portugal também 



Tony100000 said:


> "Precisais de algo, meu senhor?" A forma real é belíssima.


Era assim que se usava vós por aqui quando os portugueses chegaram, mas já perdia para "Vossa Majestade" e demais pronomes de tratamentos, ou seja: quase arcaico. Acho graça.


----------

